# Little League World Series Field



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow Scott!!  I don't know how I missed this one.  I guess it was because it was during my move up here.  Great shot and angle on this one.  I like it a lot.


----------



## minew_m (Feb 13, 2005)

Very interesting perspective of the field.  I love it.  Nice shot!


----------

